# What is the Best Breed of Rabbit?



## Jason Butcher (Jun 12, 2018)

I am new to rabbit farming and I was wondering what would be the best docile breed?


----------



## secuono (Jun 12, 2018)

Well bred silver foxes are doll babies.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Jun 12, 2018)

New Zealands tend to have litters that are too large and need intervention to keep all the kits alive. Some cull the smallest and some shelve them. Overall my experience with New Zealands is that they are not docile and even are more aggressive.

Silver Fox are my personal favorite for many reasons, one being temperament and another is I never lose a kit.

However, in general crosses or complete meat mutts are the way most meat breeders go. I did NZW/SF for a few years. If you are interested in pelts, then you might want to look at the fur of each breed. I do Silver Foxes only now.


----------



## Jason Butcher (Jun 12, 2018)

Well I am getting Netherland Dwarfs from a breeder, who breeds for show.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 12, 2018)

Personally Wouldn't describe many ND as docile.... small. Yes... but hopefully if you'v found a good breeder they consider temperamnt when they breed.


----------



## Jason Butcher (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## Marie28 (Jun 12, 2018)

I have to chime in and say that I love breeding Silver Foxes. Ours have great temperaments and have been  for the most part easy to breed.


----------



## Sundragons (Jun 18, 2018)

We Breed Holland Lops and Netherland Dwarves for pets and for show. Of the 2, the lops are far more docile in general. They are more content to chill on the couch with you, where the ND's are a more energetic species that wants to play and explore. Exceptions exist as with any animal, rabbits can and do have personalities of their own.We've got 4 of the most laid back Netherlands I've ever seen, and alos several that are more typical of the breed. On the flip side, I've got one HL doe that's an absolute rocket and has to be in everyone's business all the time.

If you're looking for meat rabbits (since you said you're farming), I like standard rex's over NZ's and californians. They don't get quite as big, but their fur is amazing and they're typically mellow. Fair warning though, a rex will open you up of they decide to bite you, and mature does can get super territorial on occasion.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead (Jul 23, 2018)

My Californian/NZ crosses do not like being held or messed with. They allow a small amount of petting and occasionally a few minutes of cuddle time. But they have thick soft pure white pelts depending on what your looking for. I'm starting to lean towards silver fox as I look into other breeds. And now have a mutt that is dual purpose.... It depends really on what you are looking for. I only really know the Californian and New Zealand breeds. Not the most docile.... (Side note, mine only has 3-5 in a litter...)


----------



## Campion and Dandelion (May 28, 2020)

Jason Butcher said:


> I am new to rabbit farming and I was wondering what would be the best docile breed?


Hi! I think the most friendly and sociable rabbits are Lionheads. They are very outgoing, like to be held, can be mixed with Angoras to harvest fur but still have the same personality, and are just all around perfect bunnies!💖🐇


----------



## Niele da Kine (Sep 9, 2020)

Actually, lionheads can't be bred to angoras for the long wool, the lionhead mane gene is different than the angora longwool gene.  BunnyLady just posted a genetic discussion on that.  (Thanks, BunnyLady!)

If you're getting Netherland Dwarfs, for 'farming' then it will be for farming for the pet or show trade since they're not a decent meat breed and don't have big pelts or fiber to harvest.

Check out the Federal laws regarding pet animal sales, they're different than for livestock.  Other than the differences in Federal laws between pets and livestock, PETA can't legally touch livestock and livestock can be advertised on Craig'sList.  I'm sure there's more differences.  Check your own state laws as well, it's always good to know them when starting a new venture.

A friend of mine breeds Holland Lops and NDs for the pet trade, but she only has a few rabbits and doesn't have a large set up.  She does get a high price for pet rabbits, but with the NDs - since they're dwarfs -  they have fairly small litters and there's also something involving the dwarf gene which creates 'peanuts' which don't usually survive.

If I were breeding for the pet trade, I'd probably pick Rexes or since they have larger litters and are nice plushy bunnies.  They can also be sold as a meat rabbit, perhaps?  Temperament is also critical in the pet trade so breed for temperament among other criteria.  If you get a vicious rabbit, eat it, don't breed it.


----------



## Rex79 (Nov 5, 2020)

I've been thinking a lot about rabbit breeds recently and only have experience of Rexes and New Zealand Whites.

Rexes are very docile and their lovely velvet fur is wonderful.  I found the NZW to be wild and have a tendency to bite.

I can't seem to find Silver Foxes in the UK, are they not available here?

I came across a breed call a Belgian Hare which has been used for meat in the past - does anyone have any experience of this breed.  They are a rabbit rather than a hare but have long ears and the body shape of a hare.  Would these make a good meat breed?


----------

